# Bike was Stolen



## Charley Davidson (Oct 9, 2012)

Somebody stole my bike I just built out of my shop last night. Dumbass me didn't lock the garage door again, I even said to myself as I was leaving "Wonder how long before somebody comes in & steals something?"  Well now I know. I sometimes put a clamp on the rail inside but the bike was blocking my path to get to the clamp so I didn't use it.:angry::*****slap2::banghead::*****slap::angryfire::slapping:


----------



## jumps4 (Oct 9, 2012)

who ever it is is local knows you and has seen the bike i'll bet
friggin no good sons o bi.....
probably watched you build it.
steve


----------



## Old Iron (Oct 9, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Charley, one good thing it will be hard to hide.

Paul


----------



## Gary Max (Oct 9, 2012)

Hopefully the theif falls off it and breakes his neck before he comes back and cleans your shop out. Won't it be fun if he brings it to the fleamarket in 3 weeks.


----------



## OlCatBob (Oct 9, 2012)

Charley, so sorry to hear that; I'll keep my eyes out for it, it'll be hard to disguise.
Bob


----------



## Charley Davidson (Oct 10, 2012)

Asked the Sheriff's dept. that has an office in my complex to look at their video footage in their surveillance system between the hours of 8pm & noon, got the runaround then the landlord asked, I asked them this morning about it & they said that nobody came or went during those hours except for their men. So either they are lying about watching the video or one of they're guys took it.  I'm gonna contact the Sheriff himself and throw a fit.


----------



## wawoodman (Oct 10, 2012)

Gary Max said:


> Hopefully the theif falls off it and breakes his neck before he comes back and cleans your shop out. Won't it be fun if he brings it to the fleamarket in 3 weeks.



Of course, if the SOB _does_ fall off, he'll probably sue you. And some sleazy lawyer will take the case...


----------



## 7HC (Oct 10, 2012)

jumps4 said:


> who ever it is is local knows you and has seen the bike i'll bet...................probably watched you build it.
> steve



x2  :angry:



M


----------



## savarin (Oct 10, 2012)

I really feel your pain.
Although this doesnt help you it may raise a smile.
I had a 650 Matchless stolen 1 day after I completed the rebuild.:angry:
The day after it was stolen I found the crankshaft lock washer still in the box.
The police did eventually find it (or at least some of it) and contacted me 14 years later.
When I asked what they had it turned out only half a crankcase with a huge hole in it and a couple of other odds and ends.
I always hoped the primary exploded out the side and took the thief's ankle off or at least he crashed and was severely injured.:shotgun:
At the very least I bet he had to wash his underwear.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Oct 10, 2012)

Got it back today:thumbsup::thumbzup::high5:

[h=5]Got  the scooter/bike back, it was the douche bag that I worked with and was  a great welder, he came to steal my welder and some tools but the bike  was an easier target. If he had taken the tools I would have probably  never caught him. A guy called me cause he seen it & seen my add on  craigs list. He's in jail now on an outstanding warrant & will go  back to jail soon after he gets out for the theft charge. He's the guy that welded my rat rod frame.[/h]


----------



## bcall2043 (Oct 10, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> Got it back today:thumbsup::thumbzup::high5:
> 
> *Got  the scooter/bike back, it was the douche bag that I worked with and..........................*



..................he's dumb too! There is no way to ride that bike around town and not get noticed. I heard about you riding the bike around town before you even posted.

Glad you got it back. Get those brakes working and I will come over and take it for a spin. If you give permission. I don't want to go to jail.

Benny


----------



## DMS (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow, grats Charley.

That's poetic justice right there.


----------



## savarin (Oct 11, 2012)

Excellent news.


----------



## Rbeckett (Oct 11, 2012)

CD,
I had a similar situation with a plasma cutter.  I loaned it to a freind and his helper stole it.  I never did get it back, the pawn shop sold it to a "freind" as soon as the sherrif released it.  He is still in jail and not scheduled for release until 2019 for that and other crimes and a VOP charge to boot.  I hate a worthless crack head in the worse kind of way.  I'm glad you got your new bike back, it's a Karma thing.
Bob


----------

